# Dirty old man...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Another thread actually reminded me of an issue that my father is having and I don't know how to help him. Since I've pretty much established myself now with my wife and daughter he's been realising "Sh-t! I'm getting old, yet I'm divorced for years, I need a woman!"

And guess what he does? Sits in front of his computer! Recently he got hurt over an international relationship which I advised him against, yet he continues to seek women from Asia as he "likes their mindset". He refuses to look for local women, not to mention refuses to get out there and see what local women actually do have in store for him.

And he wants a woman half his age or less =/ Like seriously...
And he wants her to slim and attractive =/ Like really...
And he boasts about how many contacts he gets (dirty old man!), though he doesn't play them he does e-date (lol) a few at a time.

He's lonely, and I have my own family now to take care of so I simply don't know how to help him! I've kinda just went "Meh!" but he's still my dad, and the recent drama he had really made me go "WTF ARE YOU THINKING?!" Mum's "happily" remarried, but dad is still in the sh-ts.

How to help a dirty old man get his life together? And furthermore, how can I help when he doesn't listen to me as I'm the son and he's the dad!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Let him be. He's old enough and probably set in his ways. He may find an attractive girl to possibly exploit him for citizenship, but it seems unlikely that he'll find love or a real relationship that way.

If it were my dad, I would let him discover the truth on his own.

I would suggest some kind of "Social" for him to attend... but you said he's completely unwilling to find someone locally?

There's really not much you can do!


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Not your job. Did he ask you to help? Maybe he likes "shopping" more than "buying." I know I do. Fewer bills to pay later.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot of men like Asian women, because they are often (not always) very easy to control. 

I know a man in his fifties who only likes young Filipino women. Nobody his age would want him, because he is poorly established and immature. The young Filipinas don't know any better.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

A lot of men like Asian women, because they are often (not always) very easy to control. 

I know a man in his fifties who only likes young Filipino women. Nobody his age would want him, because he is poorly established and immature. The young Filipinas don't know any better.[/QUOTE]

:lol::iagree::rofl:


----------



## sweetytweety (Jun 22, 2011)

i married a man that is older than my mother we met online too but,were both happy were both inlove,.just a lil advice even though you might be older than me; just be on his like he is to you!,,just tell him this lots of girl wanna come here to scam people so beware of that!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My uncle is 55 and he moved to the phillipines to marry a 19 year old girl...woman..

They have a 2 year old now (it's been 5 years)...but...yuck.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Yeah that's a bit much, IMO.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> Not your job. Did he ask you to help? Maybe he likes "shopping" more than "buying." I know I do. Fewer bills to pay later.


That's what he said :rofl:
But he was joking really, and he ended up quite heartbroken after the recent drama.

Me: "Dad! You're being scammed! After 2 years they get their visa and off they go"
Dad: "Even better! I can enjoy for 2 years each time then they ****** off so I can enjoy a new one!"
:rofl:

Funny but not so funny in reality.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ Yeah that's a bit much, IMO.


A BIT much!? :rofl: It's disgusting and completely destroyed my mother's side of the family. My uncle is a pitiful man.


----------

